# What To Do if DVD Won't Eject



## Amie (Mar 3, 2006)

I was absolutely relieved, after many painful minutes of troubleshooting, to find in Mac OS Help the section titled "Ejecting a DVD if All Else Fails." I'd never heard of this procedure before, but it sure saved my skin. This is what you do:
1. Hold down the keys Command + Option + O + F while restarting your computer
2. You will be prompted with a white screen that says "Welcome to Open Firmware" instead of the normal Mac OS screen.
3. Type "eject CD" without quotes.
4. CD will eject and the screen will then say "OK." 
5. Type "mac-boot" without quotes to finish booting Mac OS and return to your usual startup screen. 

And voila! You're done and the CD/DVD has been successfully ejected.

The above method was the ONLY thing that saved me. I tried everything--and I do mean EVERYTHING. The darn DVD would NOT eject. So, if any of you are ever in the same boat, now you know what to do. Just thought I'd share this will you all.

And now I have a question: What could've caused the DVD to get stuck in my iBook? The specific DVD was the Sims 2 DVD game. I bought it used and it was the first time I put it in my computer. After I FINALLY got it to eject by using the aforementioned method, I re-inserted the DVD to see if it would work--and it worked fine. Ejected by simply pressing the Eject key on my keyboard, no problem! What do you think happened that first time? Oh, and if this helps, every time I tried to eject it, I got a message saying that it was in use and could not be ejected. It was NOT in use, trust me. I waited a LONG time and the DVD had stopped spinning and the game was LONG quit. Any thoughts?...


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 3, 2006)

Holding down the mouse button at startup runs that very command for you, AFAIK.


----------



## Amie (Mar 3, 2006)

ra3ndy said:
			
		

> Holding down the mouse button at startup runs that very command for you, AFAIK.


No, I tried that first. Didn't work.

Anyone have any idea what happened, and why the DVD got stuck in the first place and then ejected normally every time after that???


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 4, 2006)

i wish there was a way of doing this without restarting the whole damn machine.  i hate restarting.


----------



## dparkinson (Mar 27, 2009)

To do it without restarting, you can do a "drutil eject" from a command prompt...


----------



## Mario8672 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank-you, this saved me *phew!*. I got the problem when I pressed "burn" in Toast, before the blank DVD had even been recognized after putting it in.


----------



## Amie (May 22, 2009)

Mario8672 said:


> Thank-you, this saved me *phew!*. I got the problem when I pressed "burn" in Toast, before the blank DVD had even been recognized after putting it in.



I'm glad it helped.


----------

